# New from Texas



## texasgirl7

Hi all, my name is Lindsey, I'm a veterinary technician and live in south Texas with my husband, our baby boy and 40 acres full of critters.
We were gifted our first goat a while back, she is an 18 month old Boer (maybe mixed?), she was an impulse buy from our in-laws ( just what anyone needs right?). So needless to say we are new to goats. We have just arranged to buy a companion for her which is another young doe. 
Can anyone tell me what breed she is and what the color is called? The guy we are buying her from is selling his entire herd for dirt cheap and he is calling her a "paint". I'm sure these are not the best circumstances for buying a new one but we have no interest in breeding/etc, they are just hilarious pets to have around.


----------



## Emzi00

:welcome:

She looks like a boer to me, A paint, or maybe dappled, I'm not the best at colors  Boers are meat breeds, so that is what you have


----------



## Texaslass

She does look boer, but she might have a little Nubian, too hard to tell for sure.Welcome!!! 
You may need to get a companion for her soon, goats don't like to be alone. If your like the rest of us, you will have a herd before you know it.


----------



## texasgirl7

Thank you both!
Sarah, this little gal will be the companion to our other doe. Hope girls get along well!


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, sorry, read it too fast! Thought the one in the pic was the only one.  I'm sure they'll be good buddies.


----------



## nancy d

Welcome to TGS, Lindsey! I believe the correct term is Dappled & appears to be Fullblood. If not very high percentage. Do you have papers on her? Very pretty too.


----------



## texasgirl7

No papers that I'm aware of, he is only selling her for $50 so I don't know if the breeder even has papers on her. I'll have more details in a few hours when we go pick her up. I'll update you all later on what more we find out. 
Thanks for the replies


----------



## ksalvagno

:welcome:


----------



## kelebek

hello from South Texas also - I live in Orange Grove about an hour north of Corpus Christi and about 30 minutes west of I37 

Looks like a boer to me or a boer / with hint of Nubian (which is where that dapple is coming from somewhere down the lines.

Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## GoatieGranny

Welcome!! Let us know what you decide. Love the picture of the doe you may add.


----------



## toth boer goats

Welcome, glad you are here.

Yep, she looks to be a Dappled boer.


----------



## ArapawaHills

She is gorgeous! I love the colour. We don't get many (If any?) of that colour all the way down here in New Zealand. Enjoy!


----------

